# Doubt on Silver Fern



## saideepthota (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi all, 

This is Saideep Thota from India,
I have doubt about English language requirement for Silver Fern visa

If I put "The Qualification I used for this application was taught entirely in English"

I've used my Masters for the application - Is the Masters only was taught in english or my entire education was taught in English...??

Thanks in Advance


----------

